# How can I tell if the kid is getting milk?



## kayshowgoats

Heaven surprised us when she kidded early Wednesday morning. One of the reasons she shocked us so much was because her udder was so small. 
It's still small. I worry that her little one isn't getting enough. He nurses a lot. He switches sides a lot while nursing & butts her udder a lot to help the milk come down. 
So my question is: what do I need to watch for to make sure he doesn't need any supplementary feedings?

Kim


----------



## Scottyhorse

Make sure he starts pooping. You could try bottle feeding if you are too concerned..


----------



## ksalvagno

You could simply offer him a bottle and see if he takes it.

I like to weigh my kids. I use a digital hanging fish scale since it weighs in tenths of pounds. Get a bag, weigh the bag. Then put the kid in the bag and hang it on the scale. Subtract the weight of the bag. Do it daily for a few days.


----------



## liz

If he's not getting enough you'll notice him looking sunken and he won't be active....I have a doe who doesn't get but a fist sized udder and she's raised 2 sets of twins and 2 separate singles. The fact that he knows to be persistant and goes back and forth is good for her production.

I not only check baby bellies but I weigh kids every week to ensure they are gaining but their actions are the best indicator.


----------



## kayshowgoats

Well, Mr. Handsome is running around, following mama, nursing every time she stands still. He's also having quite the time jumping & spinning ... I'm guessing that mean he's getting milk. Maybe his mama is just like yours & just doesn't get a big udder. 

I'll keep watching just to be sure. I would feel better if I saw some little bits of yellow "milk poop". 

Kim


----------



## liz

You may not be seeing baby poop because his mama is keeping him very clean...watch him after he wakes from a nap, first thing babies do once they wake is to stretch, pee then poop....or they'll nurse first but it's inevitable that he'll potty after a nap 

Sounds like he's getting enough...otherwise you'd not have a bouncy kid :hug:


----------



## kayshowgoats

I did see him pee today. I'll watch for some milk poop tomorrow. As long as her udder is small, I'll be watching him like a hawk. 

On the plus side, I got home late from my feed buying run & it was already dark. All babies were smart enough to head into the shelters & were snuggled up under the heat lamps. 

Kim


----------



## Tenacross

My experience is there are stages of pooping. 
First comes the black tar.
Then comes the yellow/orangish custard.
Then they don't seem to poop much at all, but pee a lot and
grow like crazy. My point is, they don't always poop much and
that doesn't mean they aren't getting enough to eat. This was
confirmed by the bottle baby I had recently that had only me
to clean up after him in my bath tub. Ha.


----------



## kayshowgoats

We had milk poop today. Took the little guy to the friend who helps us to dehorn. He pooped on me during the drive. Didn't bother me a bit since it meant I got to see it & know that he is getting milk.


----------



## happybleats

from my experience with milk goats..udder size does not always predict milk content : ) I have some young girls whose udders are ...well shall we say, dainty lol..but fill a bucket just fine...I agree with everyone here..just keep an eye on him to be sure he looks well fed


----------

